# Do I need a specialized drum library?



## QuiteAlright (Nov 19, 2021)

Drums are probably the weakest area of my production currently, and I like to just drag n drop grooves and then tweak them to my liking. I own Komplete Ultimate, so I've got all of the Abbey Road drum kits as well as Battery and DrumLab. And I own MODO Drums although I'm trying to sell that one. 

I saw BF deals for Superior Drummer, EZ Drummer, and Addictive Drummer, and I've heard good things about each. Considering the good deals this year, is it worth picking up one of those? I'm a little intimidated by choosing the particular packs in addition to the base product.


----------



## milford59 (Nov 20, 2021)

If you already own Komplete Ultimate , then you already have more drums than you can shake a stick at….. if drums “are the weakest area of your production”, then I am sure it’s nothing to do with the instruments that you already have at your disposal…. Someone may be along soon with a different opinion……


----------



## mekosmowski (Nov 21, 2021)

"Shake a stick at." LOL

For OP, it sounds like learning is the better answer. Buy a home improvement store plastic bucket and some sticks. Play. Like a kid with toys. Play with rhythm.

I'm sure you can search udemy and the like. One thing that is on my list that might be useful is to watch Ken Burns's "Jazz". Listen to Big Band classics like "Sing, Sing, Sing". I think you may want to learn about rhythm more than specifically drums.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 22, 2021)

I think EZ Drummer would make your life a whole easier. I use it constantly and can definitely recommend it. Or Superior Drummer if don't mind spending the extra bucks.


----------

